# To shave or not to shave, what is the answer?



## Velinda81 (Jul 7, 2004)

Grooming ? I was told that by shaving Nadia's fur that it would help her keep cool during the summer and decrease shedding. I'm no expert but it sounds too good to be true. Nadia is not a LH as you can see and she currently eats Canidae all life stages mixed with Longevity. I have a german shedder here as well. I was reading other threads and not sure what "blowing coat" means. One thread mentioned "sheps" shed in the spring and fall, someone better tell Nadia that cuz she didn't get the message for that one.







It sure does get hot here in the central valley so I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I would NOT shave her!. First, shaving a dog like this can cause the dog to get sunburn because they do not have the proper protection. It is also possible that the hair will not grow back properly. The coat of the dog acts as an insulator and helps to keep them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. A good grooming or brushing at home should help to get rid of the undercoat and loose hairs. I brush my dogs on a fairly regular basis- maybe once a week with an undercoat rake and a shedding tool. Bathe as needed- mine get it a few times a year. Please DO NOT SHAVE HER!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lovely girl!

Don't shave her, the undercoat insulates against heat as well as cold. If she seems hot, get her a kiddie pool so she can hop in when it's hot.

Blowing coat is when it starts coming out in clumps, usually on your best rug. If it doesn't get below freezing in the winter and she doesn't spend a lot of time outside when it's cooler, she probably doesn't get much undercoat. Lol, you may be one of the lucky ones who doesn't experience full blown german shedding.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

DONT SHAVE HER!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoever told you that does not know dogs. They have the coats they do for a reason. Comb out the shed but leave the rest alone.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

A groomer can literally "blow out" the coat for you - this will let you get it under control & daily brushing should let you stay on top of it until the shed is 'finished'; if she seems to be shedding an unusual amount, a vet check may in be order as metabolic disorders such as thyriod can affect coat; food & stress can also trigger phenomenal sheds...


----------



## Velinda81 (Jul 7, 2004)

What exactly does a groomer do when they "blow out" a dogs coat? I just realized how stupid I may have sounded posting the topic but I did not mean to literally shave her. I still want her to look like her lovely self, I mean a trim off her overall coat like with those dog trimmers. I think they come in different levels of heads, I was thinking I could do that myself if it would help but it seems through the replies that maybe having the groomer blow out her coat and I brushing her will be plenty enough. I can't stop laughing at how dumb I was, probably not as dumb as the person who said to shave her. LOL!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:What exactly does a groomer do when they "blow out" a dogs coat?


I believe it's like a blow dryer thing, kind of looks like a vacuum cleaner hose but it blows instead of sucks.....

I've have my GSD's in really hot weather and as long as there is shade and water AND I have their coat brushed out so it's the summer coat, they do just fine. Frankly they can even get alot of exercise.

The real problem I've heard is when people keep their homes fairly cool all summer long with airconditioning, and the dogs are in the house. THESE dogs may not have the necessary 'summer' coat cause their systems don't click into the 'it's HOT and summer' when the vast majority of the time they are in a cool/cold house.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> The real problem I've heard is when people keep their homes fairly cool all summer long with airconditioning, and the dogs are in the house. THESE dogs may not have the necessary 'summer' coat cause their systems don't click into the 'it's HOT and summer' when the vast majority of the time they are in a cool/cold house.


And when they do go outside, it seems that their bodies get really "confused". They never seem to complete the blowing coat cycle and you end up dealing with it all summer long. Same thing in the winter time when they're in a warm house and then go outside.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Or you can go to pet edge, or a similar website and buy a dryer for yourself, that is what I did. 

2 of my 4 are shedding now, and I just give them a good brushing once a week (should be more but...) and all is good. I wouldn't shaveher though. GSD's are not meant to be shaved.


----------

